# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Onderzoek naar social media gebruik van zorgverzekeraars, wat is jouw mening?

## Mo01

Beste forumgebruiker,

Voor mijn afstuderen aan de Universiteit Twente, binnen de studie Communication Science, doe ik onderzoek naar de mate van deelname aan en de tevredenheid over het gebruik van social media van zorgverzekeraars. In het bijzonder gaat het over communities van zorgverzekeraars. Het onderzoek wordt uitgevoerd voor een onafhankelijk onderzoeksbureau en dus niet voor een specifieke zorgverzekeraar.

Hoe kan jij je mening geven?
Ik ben erg benieuwd naar uw mening als forumgebruiker. Uw mening kunt u geven door mijn online vragenlijst in te vullen. Het invullen van deze vragenlijst neemt maximaal 10 minuten van uw tijd in beslag en u zal mij er enorm mee helpen. Alle antwoorden worden anoniem verwerkt en onder alle deelnemers wordt een bioscoopbon verloot.

Als u niet heel actief bent op het forum, kunt u de vragenlijst ook invullen.

De vragenlijst kan je vinden onder de volgende link: http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=326345

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Mo Cornelisz

----------

